# Turkish LGD Breed Club.



## MonsterMalak (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Group,

  I just wanted to introduce a Newly Formed Breed Club for Turkish LGDs.

*INTERNATIONAL TURKISH GUARDIAN DOG CLUB*

*www.itgdc.com*

  The club was formed by a group of people with Turkish Regional Types of LGDs.  But anyone with a Turkish LGD is welcome to join.  Membership is free!

  The website is set up to have a page for each breed, where members can send in pictures, links and information.  We want input from the Turkish Shepherd to the Back Yard Rancher in the USA..

  A REGISTRY is also being opened by a friend just for LGDs.  It will accept all LGD breeds and Regional Types.  This will help future breeding programs.  
A link to the Registry will be posted on the Turkish Dog Website when it is open for registration.  They are working on the software at this point.  


Thank You Everyone
Brian Peckinpaugh


----------

